# Whats the best way to save your extra mushrooms?



## thrill

I am going to try to control myself and not eat all of my shrooms this year so I can enjoy them later in the year. I figure I can dehydrate them, I've also heard of people breading them and doing a light fry then freezing them. I'm wondering what other ways there are.


----------



## jack

Personally, I dry my extra Morels and they'll last for years. Other mushrooms like Lobsters and Chanterelles I freeze. I also dry Honey mushrooms. I think that brings out the flavor more.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/TestPentax010.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/HoneysonTrays016.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## chasmonster

Slice and lightly flower, lay on cookie sheet covered with wax paper, put in freezer 30 minutes then remove put in ziplock bag and right back into freezer.


----------



## 0101010101

I dry my extra morels and that has worked great. They don't take up extra space in the fridge or freezer if you dry them.


----------



## hippiekat

Can the morels be frozen (after being washed), in clean pure H2O (sorta as a broth of their own) and frozen as a a sort of base for a base for a Japanese soup once thawed? I am Jap/American and my g'ma has THE most AWESOME Japanese soup with spinach and tofu in a light chicken broth.... I grew up on the stuff and I wonder how wonderful the morels would do in a frozen state in their own yummy broth of their own???! Anyone tried this before? THANX, HippieKat!


----------



## hippiekat

HippieKat again- OR, should i just dry them in an effort to store longer and soak later for use????


----------



## hippiekat

BTW- scanning further out at this point (Stafford, VA- on my 15 acres) to find more today w not much luck  I keep asking myself...Should I just stop at this point for the season???? on my property? I've been soooo blessed to just walk out my front door and search my own property each year and find 'em and feel very fortunate! I'm now beginning to feel sad that I MAY have run outta luck and they are gone?! of course there's still hope, right????


----------



## smguffer

hippiekat i doubt they've stopped producing unless you've decided not to use a mesh bag to pick em'. gotta give those spores a chance to drop out of the bag and spread all over... it could just be too soon or maybe they're not in the same spot they were last year

if you do find some i hear saving the water that you rinse them off in and spreading it out in the woods will "plant" more as well.

good luck to you


----------



## leaker88

I have been saving extras for several years. I tried dehydrating and wasn't thrilled with the results. I tried breading and freezing without cooking and they ended up really mushy. The best way I have found, and I have been doing it for several years, is to bread and fry only half way through. Don't fry them completely. Lay on a cookie sheet until frozen, and then throw them in a ziploc or vacuum seal. They are ALMOST as good as when fresh.


----------



## thrill

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

